# Any one tring for Cisco BEWARE!



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Just about everyone on here knows I'm a Cisco nut. I eat, sleep and drink cisco. Well for anyone working from home to get any of there cisco certs. you need to read this. This is an email I just got from Frank Pinma fellow CCIE and member of a Cisco club I'm a member of. The person we're talking about is [email protected]/certgirl21 I have also gotten these emails and almost fell for them. I have EDITED all of the bad words I could find so forgive me if I miss one or two.




> I wish that other countries would start taking some action against
> internet crime. It sucks that there is no repercussions for non-us
> netizens action's. Every day my email and message groups are filled
> with slyly conceived attempts to screwed me. "You are been selected to
> ...



:angry2: Just thought I'd Share that for anyone intrested! :angry2:


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

IMHO, anyone dumb enough to fall for this and also willing to cheat their way to certifications deserve whatever happens to them.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Very true. The email I got from him used the name of a tech school he was suppose to have went to. He was offering to sell them as study aids. Well needless to say he's taking alot of people for a ride.


----------

